# Wireless Connection iBook G4 Problems



## Demonian (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have a iBook G4 running OSX 10.3.9

I have Sky Broadband with a Netgear wireless router

Recently brought a Mac Compatible USB wireless dongle.

I can connect to the sky broadband network wirelessly but for some reason everytime I open my browser it says.. 'cannot find server blah blah blah' and cannot see web pages?

I know all the hardware works because i can connect using my iBook with the wireless USB at work, and the browser shows the webpages. so that all seems to work fine.

back at home my flatmate has a pc laptop and has no problems connecting wirelessly.

another strange thing is that at home it sometimes takes ages to detect the sky network before i connect to it? and when it does pick it up i can take up to 5 minutes before it actually decides to connect to the network.

baffled!

any help would be a god send

cheers.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, wireless network problems tend to be rather umm "messy"? There are a million things that could go wrong and there is almost no way I can tell you what could wrong right now.

There are a few things that are common problem causers though. Is the wireless router secured at all? What channel is the router on?

I would also like to know what version of OS X you are running. If you don't know, you can find out by clicking on the apple in the top right and going to "About this Mac".

It would also be helpful if you could post screenshots of your airport settings in System Preferences. To take a screen shot, it is Command+Shift+4 and then let go of them and hit the space bar. Then click on the System Preferences window and it will save a picture of it as a png to your desktop.

I wish I could tell you what is wrong...


----------

